# Info par produktiem >  Poliamīds vs tekstolīts

## Elfs

Getinaksa iuzolatori sadega zliem uguņiem pie 10 kV 1,5 Mhz 
Stkla tekstoliits buutu krietni labaaks, bet tirgotaaji iesaka pameeginaat to poliamiidu. 
Vai ir kādam pieredze ?
Paldies!

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7...c3d3dCQUxSdmVR
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7fOqhYHdyW4M1F6Z0hmNGQ3RUtYMGVrZUlSUFVnbnpkRUxn

Tas ūdens absorbcijas koeficents, manuprāt, izsaka visu- tas ir sūdīgāks par kārtu nekā tam tekstolītam tā kā laikam tad tekstolīts labāks būs

----------


## flybackmaster

alumīnija Keramika

----------


## Elfs

Nu keramikas nederēs jo jāvirpo ir . Labākais esot bijis ftoroplasts -4 sendienās vēl ir dzrdēts

----------


## Isegrim

> Labākais esot bijis ftoroplasts


 Fluoroplasts - no vārda 'fluors' (īpaši nikns halogēns).

----------


## ezis666

Poliamīds pie mums vairāk pazīstams ar vārdu _kaprons_

----------


## kekss

bet fluoroplasts kā teflons kurš pannās, katlos tikai citā krāsā

----------


## Obsis

RE: Elfs: ja ar stiklatekstolītu saproti FR-4, tad tan(dekta) 0,015 un tas arī ir iemesls nodegšanai (getinaksam vēl vairākas reizes sliktāks). Teflonam 0,0003, kvarcam arī tikpat, arī Al2O. Savukārt PP, PE, PVC utmls 0,2...0,02. Respektīvi  izvēle ir visai šaura. Ja interesē, par pliku paldies varu piešķirt stikla caurules, dažāda izmēra un biezuma. Nostiprini cangā ja kā pie baltajiem cilvēkiem vai poor-man-method, ielīmē ar epo vai silikonu.

----------


## Obsis

PS - Teflons-4 brīvi nopērkams Latgalītē kā arī Plastena (tur gan ir minimālā partija), un arī Katlakalna ielā Latv. Ķīmijā.

----------

